# Two-way splitter



## Conger (29 Aug 2013)

Hi

I'm considering (when I set up my large tank) having two external filters, one at each end, and to avoid circulation issues, having a CO2 feed into each outlet via a UP atomiser. To acheive this I want to split the CO2 - and so I am considering this:

Aquarium 2 Way Brass CO2 Splitter for Solenoid and Regulator | CO2Art.co.uk - CO2 Aquarium Specialists

Has anyone used this or similar, and does it look a decent solution? I'll be using a TMC or similar regulator, and wonder if this is a cheap item that'll not be as reliable as the rest of my intended system...
Ta
Tim


----------



## Iain Sutherland (29 Aug 2013)

pretty cheap build quality and assuming its the same as the ebay ones which it looks the needle valves suck.
i use these ones now and im very happy with them.
CO2 Verteiler


----------



## squid102 (29 Aug 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> i use these ones now and im very happy with them.
> CO2 Verteiler



I recently bought a 3-way from here, with solenoid, check valves, needle valves. I think it was on your recommendation Iain. Delivery was really quite quick. I haven't had a chance to install and test it yet as I've only just ordered my new tank. The thing is, they sent me a 4-way! I still don't know if I messed up my order via google translate or they sent the wrong one! The good thing is, the system is modular so you can add/subtract depending on your needs.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (29 Aug 2013)

or just keep the others closed


----------



## sa80mark (29 Aug 2013)

Or pop one in the post and send it my way lol


----------



## squid102 (29 Aug 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> or just keep the others closed


I didn't think you should use needle valves to shut off flow completely?


----------



## tim (30 Aug 2013)

squid102 said:


> I didn't think you should use needle valves to shut off flow completely?


Wouldn't think it will cause an issue as long as one valve is open the gas will have somewhere to travel.


----------



## Conger (30 Aug 2013)

Excellent, thank you. Just what I need.

Would you trust the check valves on these, or add your own extra anyway? I guess I'm surprised to see the check valve appearing before the needle valve (as it woudl appear in the picture, unless I'm wrong)


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (8 Sep 2013)

Hi Conger, I'm in the same boat, waiting on delivery of the two way manifold, just need an additional inline diffuser and an extra bubble counter this week hopefully

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Conger (9 Sep 2013)

Pinkmummy79 said:


> Hi Conger, I'm in the same boat, waiting on delivery of the two way manifold, just need an additional inline diffuser and an extra bubble counter this week hopefully
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


 
 Please let me know how it all works out - can easily see myself sitting there for hours tweaking needle valves...


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (9 Sep 2013)

Ok will do, no worries

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (10 Sep 2013)

New manifold has arrived from Germany 






Should receive my additional up inline and tubing from Richard at AE tomorrow hope it won't leak, it's quite heavy so may have to diy some sort of a wooden housing for it inside the cabinet.
Iain, although it all seems squarely put together I notice that there is more screw thread open to view on one of the non return valves, I presume I have nothing to worry over but just wondered how this compared to yours if that's ok? It won't tighten any further by hand and I don't wish to force it with spanners just yet
Thanks
Clive

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Iain Sutherland (10 Sep 2013)

Not at home this week but wouldnt worry fella, just check for leaks.
Can you not screw it straight on to you reg??  You'll likely find the part on your reg that you would attach co2 tubing to is the same size thread once removed.


----------



## squid102 (10 Sep 2013)

I have a new 4-way one of these. All the joints on mine came pre-sealed with thread sealant.


----------



## Conger (14 Sep 2013)

When using these, what regulator are you using? Will you need higher than a TMC reg will give (2-2.5 bar)?


----------



## squid102 (14 Sep 2013)

BOC 8500 10 bar regulator. It's not set up yet because the new tank only arrived on Friday. I won't know about the pressure until I try it. It will only be going to 3 tanks though. I ordered a 3-way but they sent me a 4-way.


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (23 Sep 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Not at home this week but wouldnt worry fella, just check for leaks.
> Can you not screw it straight on to you reg??  You'll likely find the part on your reg that you would attach co2 tubing to is the same size thread once removed.


Indeed I can cheers pal, all on and working, just finding it difficult to get both bubble counters running same number, my. Left sided counter was my existing bubble counter and if I close the right side needle valve I can push through as much as possible into a constant stream of bubbles, however if I open both left and right needle valves, the right bubble counter I can adjust loads but the left side seems limited to about 3 bps, all I can think of is that everything on the limited left sideburns all existing kit and maybe my inline needs cleaning, the bubble counters are different too but both working, I've obviously checked for leaks,
Think I'll order another fluval 88 counter to match and clean my old UP inline diffuser, strange that it works fine in it's own though:-/

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (23 Sep 2013)

Conger said:


> When using these, what regulator are you using? Will you need higher than a TMC reg will give (2-2.5 bar)?


Conger, I've The JBL regulator at 3 bar at the moment, testing and I can reduce to 2.5 bar with both UP inlines working, although I maybe having issues with setting both bubble counters the same rate, thinking I need to clean my original diffuser, only been in two weeks though but the New one defo seems better.

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (23 Sep 2013)

Pinkmummy79 said:


> query, sorry to ask but should my solenoid go before this manifold and if so how can I do this if the splitter is fitted directly to my JBL reg?
> 
> just finding it difficult to get both bubble counters running same number, my. Left sided counter was my existing bubble counter and if I close the right side needle valve I can push through as much as possible into a constant stream of bubbles, however if I open both left and right needle valves, the right bubble counter I can adjust loads but the left side seems limited to about 3 bps, all I can think of is that everything on the limited left sideburns all existing kit and maybe my inline needs cleaning, the bubble counters are different too but both working, I've obviously checked for leaks,
> Think I'll order another fluval 88 counter to match and clean my old UP inline diffuser, strange that it works fine in it's own though:-/
> ...




Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Conger (24 Sep 2013)

Pinkmummy79 said:


> Conger, I've The JBL regulator at 3 bar at the moment, testing and I can reduce to 2.5 bar with both UP inlines working, although I maybe having issues with setting both bubble counters the same rate, thinking I need to clean my original diffuser, only been in two weeks though but the New one defo seems better.
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


Cheers for this. I thought this might happen, I guess even if the equipment is the same on each side its still going to be difficult to get it even, just because of any slight imperfections/differences in build etc. I guess it doesn't really matter though, as long as you're getting some out of each spraybar, in not-too-different amounts. Its hopefully all going to mix up in the tank anyway - but obviously it'd be nice to have the comfort that one side isn't more CO2'd thatn the other...

Will be watching with interest to see if your distribution is problematic or not - hope not


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (24 Sep 2013)

Hi yes it's mist likely because the FE and reg are in my right side cabinet so there is minimal tubing required to set up the inline diffuser from the filter in this same side, however to reach the inline diffuser  in the left hand side cabinet there is 3 x Tue length of cO2 tube, I'm using brass check valves with mini hose clips too so am pretty happy that everything is secure as you say though, I seem to have sufficient cO2 as have placed 2 drop checkers in each side about 2 inches from the substrate and both are yellow at lights on all fauna seem content too

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------

